# Quincy after seeing his scissor magician!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy visited with Chrystal, his handler, and she scissored him all up. He will be shown again the second week of May, possibly one single show in April.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

For some reason I can only post one or two pics at a time...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Beautiful scissoring job! I wish I had the skill to do that. Mine always ends up looking chopped somewhere!

Wishing Quincy the best in his upcoming shows.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And two more....


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Beeeeautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Beautiful scissoring job! I wish I had the skill to do that. Mine always ends up looking chopped somewhere!
> 
> Wishing Quincy the best in his upcoming shows.
> _


Thank you very much! I hear you...I will not even attempt it! I am terrified of going left when I should be going right...lol! It is fascinating watching her. Her scissors just FLY. I do not think she has a clue how incredible she is.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Beeeeautiful!


Awww..thank you Birdie!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he is stunning.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> he is stunning.


Thanks so much Faerie! I think you love him NEARLY as much as I do!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you very much! I hear you...I will not even attempt it! I am terrified of going left when I should be going right...lol! It is fascinating watching her. Her scissors just FLY. I do not think she has a clue how incredible she is.


_It's an art. And like any art, it requires an eye for it and skill. A good groomer is worth they weight in gold! 

I do the best I can to keep Bill looking decent, but I just haven't developed the eye or skill for it. Bill has his very first professional appointment set for May 7th with an evaluation for the show ring. It will be a real treat (albeit expensive) to see Bill in a pro CC groom. I'm hoping all will go well._


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh my GOSH! Every bit of him is gorgeous! Wow, his face speaks to me. I just love this boy, both inside and out! Really!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _It's an art. And like any art, it requires an eye for it and skill. A good groomer is worth they weight in gold!
> 
> I do the best I can to keep Bill looking decent, but I just haven't developed the eye or skill for it. Bill has his very first professional appointment set for May 7th with an evaluation for the show ring. It will be a real treat (albeit expensive) to see Bill in a pro CC groom. I'm hoping all will go well._


Well, if you are fortunate enough to find someone as incredible as we have, you are in for a VERY pleasant surprise. I have nothing but confidence doing any pet trim, but THIS??? Uh, uh! I will leave that to the people who do it best. I hope you like what your potential handler does, and what she has to tell you. Keep us posted...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> Oh my GOSH! Every bit of him is gorgeous! Wow, his face speaks to me. I just love this boy, both inside and out! Really!


Thank you very much Spoowhisperer! I appreciate your kind words. There is something VERY special about this boy. I fell in love with him when Winnow, in Iceland, posted photos of his litter. I had seen pics of them and thought they were lovely, but never even thought about importing one of them. THEN Disa posted a head shot of this wonderful boy and that was it. There were a few people on this forum who did not like him, but my heart was owned right there and then. And for me, it has been a match made in Heaven every single second he has been mine. Our relationship is like no other I have ever been blessed with.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Chrystal is amazing Cherie, this boy looks FANTASTIC!! and his tail carriage just adds to his presence!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks beautiful. You are wonderful at grooming but Crystal is a magician. I still can't believe how fast that boy grows hair!


----------



## MGA828 (Mar 25, 2011)

So pretty!!!!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

He looks great! I study Crystal's clips all the time. She is very good. Maybe someday!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Chrystal is amazing Cherie, this boy looks FANTASTIC!! and his tail carriage just adds to his presence!!!


Thank you Keith! I wish you could watch her. It it something to observe. And I agree with you. I think his tail is just fantastic.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you very much Spoowhisperer! I appreciate your kind words. There is something VERY special about this boy. I fell in love with him when Winnow, in Iceland, posted photos of his litter. I had seen pics of them and thought they were lovely, but never even thought about importing one of them. THEN Disa posted a head shot of this wonderful boy and that was it. There were a few people on this forum who did not like him, but my heart was owned right there and then. And for me, it has been a match made in Heaven every single second he has been mine. Our relationship is like no other I have ever been blessed with.


I would agree, there is something special about Quincy. I seriously felt something for him from the first photo I saw of him. He beauty catches my eye, but WHO he is has snatched my heart. Now why would I say that! I don't know this boy at all other than by photos and your descriptions, but am so drawn to him.
You know, if he ever doesn't work out for you for some reason, I WANT HIM!
He would have a great life with us!
This right out our door at home, acres and acres of private trails at home.
Walks at our home. by maryac58, on Flickr
...and, the dogs have a great life when we are at our cabin.
The Flock by maryac58, on Flickr

Only posting photos so you will keep me in mind : ) 

Sorry to hear there were those who didn't like him, glad you went with your heart and made him yours. I think his head is beautiful...


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! I just love the last photo with his handsome, handsome face showing.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

He certainly is a beauty! I love the expression on his face in a couple of those pictures. He looks like he's saying, "Are you almost done with that camera, mommy?" lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> He looks beautiful. You are wonderful at grooming but Crystal is a magician. I still can't believe how fast that boy grows hair!


Oh I agree. Give me a pet trim any day. But one wrong move with the scissors with this could create a major catastrophe! His coat is so lush and dense and has so much texture, so not only does he grow it like a machine, but it is quality coat too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MGA828 said:


> So pretty!!!!


Thank you very much! We adore this young man, more for what his soul is like than what is on the outside, but his beauty is a REALLY nice bonus!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

vtomblin said:


> He looks great! I study Crystal's clips all the time. She is very good. Maybe someday!


Thank you very much! Chrystal is something else. She just looks like it is no big deal while she does what she does. And I watch in amazement while the scissors fly and she works her magic. Then Quincy is on the floor looking like a perfect, black velvet snow ball and wonder how the heck that happened!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quincy is so handsome! And when he turns to look at the camera you see his beautiful eyes. Love seeing his personality in the videos, too. Good Luck on the upcoming shows. We want to hear all about them. 

On a side note, I see the snow has left your deck--Welcome Spring! Was out running errands yesterday and looked to my side--a man in a very nice-looking convertible with a gorgeous silver standard in the back seat! The poodle had been standing but when the driver stopped at the red light, the poodle just patiently sat down and leaned back in the seat, as if to say, "Now this is the life..."


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> I would agree, there is something special about Quincy. I seriously felt something for him from the first photo I saw of him. He beauty catches my eye, but WHO he is has snatched my heart. Now why would I say that! I don't know this boy at all other than by photos and your descriptions, but am so drawn to him.
> You know, if he ever doesn't work out for you for some reason, I WANT HIM!
> He would have a great life with us!
> This right out our door at home, acres and acres of private trails at home.
> ...


Awwww...what a sweet offer! Now, he is never going anywhere but here...my heart would be empty without him! But I know you would give him an incredible home! Your dogs are living the life!

You are just like me with this boy. Saw that head shot and knew I needed and wanted him in my life. I am sorry some of the others didn't like him too, because the things that were said hurt me and must have hurt Winnow too, but Quincy has proven that listening to your own heart is always the best approach. He is everything I could have wished for and more!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Stunning as always  

Cant wait to hear how it goes in his big boy cut. 

Hopefully he will be the first Winnow champion with his brother coming right behind him when he turns 2


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> I would agree, there is something special about Quincy. I seriously felt something for him from the first photo I saw of him. He beauty catches my eye, but WHO he is has snatched my heart. Now why would I say that! I don't know this boy at all other than by photos and your descriptions, but am so drawn to him.
> You know, if he ever doesn't work out for you for some reason, I WANT HIM!
> Only posting photos so you will keep me in mind : )
> 
> Sorry to hear there were those who didn't like him, glad you went with your heart and made him yours. I think his head is beautiful...



i am as in love with him as you are. we'll have to have a throw down if cherie ever needs someone else to tend to him. LOLOL!!!!

(notice i deleted your pics tee hee!)

ahem, quincy can sleep in the bed with me!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cavon said:


> Absolutely stunning! I just love the last photo with his handsome, handsome face showing.


Thank you Cavon! Isn't he a lovely boy? I cannot wait for you to meet him in person.


----------



## John Rambo (Feb 27, 2011)

he is a decent looking dog...nice pics, you guys ever hear of Avatar poodles?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

John Rambo said:


> he is a decent looking dog...nice pics, you guys ever hear of Avatar poodles?


Oh yes! Avatar Concord is behind one of my dogs, but right now I am snookered which one. Thanks.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

John Rambo said:


> he is a decent looking dog...nice pics, you guys ever hear of Avatar poodles?


Yes they are in Sweden very nice dogs why?


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You are just like me with this boy. Saw that head shot and knew I needed and wanted him in my life. ...., but Quincy has proven that listening to your own heart is always the best approach. He is everything I could have wished for and more!


THIS iS THE BEST PART ABOUT HAVING A DOG!! (or any animal really!)..  They just complete you!

Dogs aren't our whole lives... but they certainly make our lives WHOLE!


----------



## John Rambo (Feb 27, 2011)

my boys grandaddy is Concord, his direct dad is avatar jupiter and his mom is from Bar-None. Overall I love the look and quality from Avatar/Bar-None offspring. Your animal Quincy is outstanding as well.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

John Rambo said:


> my boys grandaddy is Concord, his direct dad is avatar jupiter and his mom is from Bar-None. Overall I love the look and quality from Avatar/Bar-None offspring.


I agree with you there beautiful dogs.

You must show us pics of your pup.


----------

